# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  دانلود installshield limeted edition

## jd.mn98

دوستان من یه سوال داشتم
این لینک پایین برای دانلود اینستال شیلد لیمیتد ادیشن هست
اما این صفحه ی دانلود یه اطلاعاتی برای دانلود از ما میخواد
می خواستم بدونم اگه یه اطلاعات الکی بهش بدیم بعدا برامون مشکل ساز نمیشه ؟(از هر جهت)  :متعجب: 
مثلا ردمون رو بزنن و از این جور حرفا!!!!!!!!! :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

InstallShield Limited Edition for Visual Studio - Registration

----------


## jd.mn98

دوستان اگه کسی تجربه ای ، چیزی داره بگه من واقعا به این نرم افزار نیازمندم 
مشکلی پیش نمیاره اگه اطلاعات الکی بدیم چون تو کشور هاش ایران رو هم نداره توی خود صفحه ی دانلود در ویژوال استادیو هم اصلا صفحش رو باز نمیکنه 
در کل برای ما تحریمه :متعجب:

----------


## R_khaleghi

> دوستان اگه کسی تجربه ای ، چیزی داره بگه من واقعا به این نرم افزار نیازمندم 
> مشکلی پیش نمیاره اگه اطلاعات الکی بدیم چون تو کشور هاش ایران رو هم نداره توی خود صفحه ی دانلود در ویژوال استادیو هم اصلا صفحش رو باز نمیکنه 
> در کل برای ما تحریمه



سلام. 
تو این سایتی که ما لینکش رو گذاشته بودی من قبلا چندین بار امتحان کردم هم با اطلاعات صحیح و هم غلط فرقی به حالش نکرد.
مهم ایمیل هست که لینک دانلود رو به اون ارسال می کند.
ولی این هم بگم که لینک دانلودی که ارسال میکنه کار نمی کند و فقط صفحه خالی نشونت میده.

موفق باشی

----------


## jd.mn98

آخه اونا زمانی که می فهمن ISP از ایرانه سریع قطع می کنن اون لینکی هم که می فرسته به نظرم همون لینکیه که در ویژوال استادیو برای دانلودش گذاشته شده
پس چاره ای نیست جز اینکه همون install shield 2010 primier v16
رو دانلود کنیم  
 میشه لینک دانلود رو بزارید!! :چشمک:

----------


## R_khaleghi

> آخه اونا زمانی که می فهمن ISP از ایرانه سریع قطع می کنن اون لینکی هم که می فرسته به نظرم همون لینکیه که در ویژوال استادیو برای دانلودش گذاشته شده
> پس چاره ای نیست جز اینکه همون install shield 2010 primier v16
> رو دانلود کنیم  
>  میشه لینک دانلود رو بزارید!!



   2010 and 2012 Download InstallShield Limited Edition for Microsoft Visual Studio

https://installshield.subscribenet.c...34341&mode=FTP

----------


## jd.mn98

منظورم لینک دانلود installshield 2010 primier v16  بود

----------


## R_khaleghi

> منظورم لینک دانلود installshield 2010 primier v16  بود


لینک دانلود از سایت آسان دانلود:

http://dl.asandownload.com/software/...wnload.com.zip

Password :  www.asandownload.com

موفق باشید.

----------


## mujtaba20

سلام
اگه آی پی شما از ایران باشه لینک دانلود شما رو ریدایرکت می کنه، با فیلتر شکن اقدام به دانلود لینک کنید! اونوقت کار می کنه! در ضمن در سایت خودش و همچنین یوتیوپ آموزش کار با این ورژن رو می تونید مشاهده کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## frigga

سلام برنامه InstallShield2013LimitedEdition رو میتونین از لینک زیر بگیرین
فقط باید دانلود منیجر رو قیر فعال یا حذف کنید
چون سایت ها ایرانی برا آپلود یه ریزه مشکل داشتن تو سایت انگلیسی آپلود کردم که فیلتره
http://www.megafileupload.com/en/fil...ition-rar.html
کد فعال سازی برنامه : C92D7QW-D10-01BAD3DEFN
تشکر فراموش نشه

----------


## sunboymn

سلام
من ورژن 2013 شو دانلود کردم و طبق معمول باز هم تحریمیم مجبور شدم با ... برم.
و اطلاعات یکی از آشناهامون رو که در خارج زندگی میکنه دادم که بعد از این مرحله لینک دانلود و شماره سریال نرم افزارو برام دانلود کرد 
شما هم همین کارو بکنبن
ضمنا یه ویدیو آموزش خودم تهیه کردم از نحوه ستاپ سازی با این نرم افزار اگه خواستین بگید تا براتون آپ کنم

----------


## mostafayas60

> دوستان اگه کسی تجربه ای ، چیزی داره بگه من واقعا به این نرم افزار نیازمندم 
> مشکلی پیش نمیاره اگه اطلاعات الکی بدیم چون تو کشور هاش ایران رو هم نداره توی خود صفحه ی دانلود در ویژوال استادیو هم اصلا صفحش رو باز نمیکنه 
> در کل برای ما تحریمه


سلام
به این آیدی در تلگرام پیام بده تا برنامه رو برات بفرستم@mostafyas60

----------


## mostafayas60

> دوستان من یه سوال داشتم
> این لینک پایین برای دانلود اینستال شیلد لیمیتد ادیشن هست
> اما این صفحه ی دانلود یه اطلاعاتی برای دانلود از ما میخواد
> می خواستم بدونم اگه یه اطلاعات الکی بهش بدیم بعدا برامون مشکل ساز نمیشه ؟(از هر جهت) 
> مثلا ردمون رو بزنن و از این جور حرفا!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> InstallShield Limited Edition for Visual Studio - Registration





سلام
به این آیدی در تلگرام پیام بده تا برنامه رو برات بفرستم@mostafyas60

----------

